# what do you pair with star violet?



## ladyJ (Nov 16, 2008)

I've had star violet for quite some time now and I have not used it not once. I don't know what to use it with. I'm thinkin I can use it with sketch, but I'm not too sure. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Nov 16, 2008)

I just used it the other day. I used Pink Freeze on the inner lid, Da Bling on the outer and Star Violet in the crease.

Sketch would have been a great outer v color with the look above. I'll have to try that.  I forgot how much I love that color!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 16, 2008)

I love Star Violet! I use it on inner lid with Satellite Dreams on the outer V, or sometimes use it on the outer V with Satin Taupe on the inner lid. That's all I've tried so far..


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 16, 2008)

i use it with smoke and diamonds.
or satin taupe
or just a black shadow.
or with a dark purple shadow. 

I truly LOVE this colour!!


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm an NW20 and this shade makes me look ill, although it looks totally pretty in the pan. 

I don't know what I am doing wrong with it, but it's just mocking me...


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 16, 2008)

aww tiramisu, sorry to hear that. LOL I've loved how it looks, and I'm NW15 in Studiostick, too pale for other mac foundations. Have you tried pairing it with greys? smoking it out? making sure your cheeks have a bit of colour?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 16, 2008)

Sm - Sw - MAC Eyeshadow Combinations


----------



## nico (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_I'm an NW20 and this shade makes me look ill, although it looks totally pretty in the pan. 

I don't know what I am doing wrong with it, but it's just mocking me..._

 
I have the same problem,too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's an amazing colour but it doesn't look good on me


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 17, 2008)

I LOVE this e/s.
Some colors to pait it with: Shale, Nocturnelle, Expensive Pink, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, Jest, Vex.
This is a great color! Have fun using it!


----------



## tiramisu (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_aww tiramisu, sorry to hear that. LOL I've loved how it looks, and I'm NW15 in Studiostick, too pale for other mac foundations. Have you tried pairing it with greys? smoking it out? making sure your cheeks have a bit of colour?_

 
Not really... _but_ I'll give those suggestions a try, just for you GG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







But you can guaran-damn-tee I'll be doing it at night, alone, with the eye m/up remover close at hand.  LOL


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 26, 2008)

I love Star Violet!
My fave combo is Jest on the lid, Mythology (or Expensive Pink) in the crease, and Star Violet in the outer V.
I haven't found a ton of ways to wear it, but this looks great.
I'm definitely going to try some of the other combos!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 26, 2008)

Expensive Pink,Star Violet & Beauty Marked


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 27, 2008)

Jest or Melon in inner corner, Star Violet outer lid, Sketch for crease
Da Bling inner corner, Star Violet outer lid, Sketch or Twinks in the crease
Star Violet and Fertile e/s or Nocturnelle for pink/purple.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 27, 2008)

I've never tried Star Violet before but it sounds pretty. Try pairing it with Satellite Dreams(inner corner), Nocturnelle or Shadowy Lady(on the outer corner) and Crystal (for browbone).


----------



## monter (Nov 27, 2008)

I use it a lot with Gleam on the lid, Star Violet in the crease, and Folie in the outer V. It's an interesting combo, but I get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 27, 2008)

I actually did a look with star violet yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What I did was take Solar White e/s and use it as a wash just on my lid, then I took Nylon and did a sweep over top of the Solar White. Then I put Star Violet in the crease with the 217 brush (quite a wide sweep, so its visible and not stuck in your crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as a highlight color I did a wash of blanc type e/s and shroom e/s over top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looked fab!


----------



## BiancaOBlivion (Feb 28, 2010)

I actually used star violet yesterday in what turned out to be one of my most successful complicated eyeshadow looks ever! I primed my lid with artifact paint pot, applied star violet all over the lid and a bit over the crease, softened the harsh lines with Naked lunch e/s, then I deepened the crease with twinks e/s and a tiny bit of handwritten over that to tone down the shimmer! then i applied dazzlelight e/s in the inner corner and onto the brow bone with a bit of blanc type e/s to tone down that shimmer. finally I applied blacktrack fluidline as close to my lash line as i could and very softly smoked that out with Black tied e/s. 

I was really surprised and pleased with how this turned out! For the record I am NW15 with green eyes and dark brown hair! Thanks for reading!


----------



## fingie (Feb 28, 2010)

Another vote for expensive pink!


----------



## January (Feb 28, 2010)

Love Star Violet... I think it looks great in the crease with Seedy Pearl on the Lid. Simple.


----------



## mariserinb (Mar 6, 2010)

expensive pink on the lid, star violet in the crease, nocturnelle in the outer v. love <3


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 27, 2010)

I feel the same way, I've had that colour forever and don't know what I can do with it.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 28, 2010)

Cranberry and Woodwinked - in any placement really. Sometimes Goldenaire or Deckchair pigment, even Grape or Push The Edge. 

I really like it with any bronze, gold or copper colours.


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 13, 2010)

I usually wear it with Pink Freeze on lid and Star Violet in crease and outer V. It's a beautiful color that I haven't used in awhile but I've hit the pan. I'll have to give it some love soon


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 14, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## katred (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I've gotten compliments on just about every look I've tried with this one. Agree with all those who recommend pairing it with various shades of pink- it looks wonderful. 

I've also tried using it on the outer lid with a neutral like Vanilla on the inner lid and a bronze shade like Time & Space (LE- NeoSciFi) in the crease. Different, but it works. 

it also looks great used with a light pink and black as a medium colour. Or Contrast instead of black. 

Really, it's a tremendously versatile shade. Have fun, play around!


----------



## equus18 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shadowy Lady in the crease and Ricepaper for highlight.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks to all who posted looks for Star Violet.

Even though I didn't ask the question I found this thread extremely helpful!


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 4, 2010)

i like it with going bananas in the inner lid, lucky green on the middle of the lid and star violet on the outer V


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 4, 2010)

Star Violet-lid and lower lashline. Creme De Violet in the crease and Crystal as a highlight and in your innercorners. Line eyes with Black Tied.


----------

